# FP vs IM and same TIN



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 29, 2010)

When billing under the same TIN, are Family Practice and Internal Medicine considered "the same" and therefore a patient from FP cannot be coded as new to IM?  This is what I believe, but unfortunately cannot find it in writing...


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on this topic?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 11, 2010)

*Different specialties*

They are both recognized specialties so the FP patient that goes to IM is new and vice versa.

http://www.cms.gov/MedicareProvider...TDL-08515MedicarProviderTypetoHCPTaxonomy.pdf

Hope this helps,

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you for the link Laura.  I assume the physicians must be credentialed with each insurance carrier with the correct taxonomy code for proper recognition and reimbursement?  I don't do the credentialing so I'm not sure how this works.
Lisa


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 12, 2010)

Lisa, I used to work in the provider area at an insurance company.  Most do list the provider's specialties and taxonomy numbers so it shouldn't be a problem.  Sometimes, in multi-specialty groups, the insurance co. may have a problem because of all the same tax ID; but most have updated their software to recognize specialties and/or taxonomy codes.  You should be OK with most insurance to bill a NP visit with the different specialty.  We counted both FP and IM (along with Peds) as primary care, but different specialties.
Hope this helps!


----------

